

As DefCon asks Feds to take “time-out,” Black Hat welcomes NSA chief - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/as-defcon-asks-feds-to-take-time-out-black-hat-welcomes-nsa-chief/

======
fixxer
"Bring out your feds."

